
A Note to My Younger Colleagues...Be Brave - danso
http://circoutcomes.ahajournals.org/content/5/3/245.full
======
teslabox
This essay is much needed, especially considering the site that it's posted
at. The American Heart Association has spent decades promoting bad advice.

The worst of this advice is telling us to use cooking oils which are
predominately polyunsaturated, and to avoid as much saturated fat as possible
[1]. But the latest science has acquitted butter of the crimes it was accused
of. There was never any good evidence for the idea that naturally-saturated
fats are harmful, industry just had a lot of seed oil that wasn't needed to
make paints & stains anymore. We now know that the Omega-6's are the bad
"essential" fatty acid, and that there seems to be little-to-no benefit to
supplementing Omega-3's either.

I much appreciate this quote, at the bottom:

> And let it be noted that there is no more delicate matter to take in hand,
> nor more dangerous to conduct, nor more doubtful in its success, than to set
> up as a leader in the introduction of changes. For he who innovates will
> have for his enemies all those who are well off under the existing order of
> things, and only the lukewarm supporters in those who might be better off
> under the new. This lukewarm temper arises partly from the fear of
> adversaries who have the laws on their side and partly from the incredulity
> of mankind, who will never admit the merit of anything new, until they have
> seen it proved by the event. "—Machiavelli, 1532"

The other day i posted a link on slashdot to my site about the contamination
of the food supply with "biodiesel" (vegetable oil), and the people with mod
points didn't much care for my comment.

[1] [https://www.goredforwomen.org/live-healthy/first-steps-to-
pr...](https://www.goredforwomen.org/live-healthy/first-steps-to-prevent-
heart-disease-and-be-heart-healthy/good-fats-tips/)

